# I WANT TO GET RIPPED BUT PUT MUSCLE ON



## ryan8894 (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to start training however need help putting together a diet plan and a workout plan can anyone help me. I am 19 5ft 8inches and about 145lb - 150lb

Please help as i am really wanting to get into training what i want is to be bigger and be ripped.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ryan8894 said:


> I want to start training however need help putting together a diet plan and a workout plan can anyone help me. I am 19 5ft 8inches and about 145lb - 150lb
> 
> Please help as i am really wanting to get into training what i want is to be bigger and be ripped.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/

read up here mate


----------



## ryan8894 (Dec 17, 2013)

cheers mate


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't we all :lol:


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey man nice to see a young man with a head on his shoulder wanting natty help

And not starting his thread with does this cycle sound good!!

Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So.. you want to be in a caloric defecit and surpluss simultaniously huh? Not likely buddy.


----------



## ryan8894 (Dec 17, 2013)

am not exactly a big guy so a do want to get a bit bigger but a want to be toned and have abs am only here for help cause a don't really no what to do so no slating just help


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

As tekkers said, without performance enhancing drugs, gaining muscle and losing fat is unlikely

Although you seem quite novice to the world of bodybuilding, so you might be like my brother and think that being 'ripped' means you have big muscles, if you do then you should probably know that it doesn't, it refers to your overall percentage of bodyfat, which to lower requires dieting, which just so happens to be the opposite of putting on muscle

Unless you take a heavy dose of steroids :turned:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

As already stated above you can't do both unfortunately!

As you are fairly light I'd suggest a strength based program based around the big compound lifts.

This will give you a good strong base to work off in future.

Have a read up in the diet section as to what needs to he done there. Consistent intake of high protein/cleanish calories along with heavy compounds should see you far without the need to look into performance enhancing drugs for some time.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

ryan8894 said:


> I want to start training however need help putting together a diet plan and a workout plan can anyone help me. I am 19 5ft 8inches and about 145lb - 150lb
> 
> Please help as i am really wanting to get into training what i want is to be bigger and be ripped.


I think this is an excellent place to start:

http://www.musclefood.com/success-stories/

Many UKM members on here have contributed.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

A noob can achieve both, but not for long.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> A noob can achieve both, but not for long.


Everyone can do both all the time. Sure its very difficult to get right for your average trainer that works in a normal job but still more than possible.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

At 5'8 and 150lb, your main focus should be on building a good foundation of size & strength. Once that comes, then losing fat will be easier, and will look much better. If you concentrated on it now, you would just look scrawny.

It is possible to gain muscle & lose fat at the same time, but you've got to get absolutey everything right, and even then it's very hard work.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

As above, get the calories and protein down you and bulk, don't worry about adding fat, you can trim that off later.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> At 5'8 and 150lb, your main focus should be on building a good foundation of size & strength. Once that comes, then losing fat will be easier, and will look much better. If you concentrated on it now, you would just look scrawny.
> 
> It is possible to gain muscle & lose fat at the same time, but you've got to get absolutey everything right, and even then it's very hard work.


What do you define as getting everything right?

For me personally ive found a way that makes it very simple. I dont even count calories or weigh anything.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

pucetr said:


> Hey man nice to see a young man with a head on his shoulder wanting natty help
> 
> And not starting his thread with does this cycle sound good!!
> 
> Cheers


I've been looking in the prohormone section alot and im suprised just how many 1st time posters have made threads in there.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

PHMG said:


> What do you define as getting everything right?
> 
> For me personally ive found a way that makes it very simple. I dont even count calories or weigh anything.


How's that mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ryan8894 said:


> I want to start training however need help putting together a diet plan and a workout plan can anyone help me. I am 19 5ft 8inches and about 145lb - 150lb
> 
> Please help as i am really wanting to get into training what i want is to be bigger and be ripped.


Read the stickies mate.


----------

